# GOT TICKETED IN NEWARK AIRPORT



## AnimalCop (Sep 13, 2014)

Arrived Terminal B Rider got in, Cop comes over and asks for Lic Reg Insur, gave me 3 tickets.

So now what, I know Uber is going to cover them, but now I'm going to be gun shy to go back to airport.

Is Uber going to straighten this out with Port Authority.

LOST THE FARE to Kinnelon, Rider got out said he couldn't wait, which would have been a $60 run. I hope Uber is going to reimburse me for that.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

No offense, but I thought it was common knowledge to not pick up Pax from the airport. I drop off pax at airports but I tell them to get in the front and explain the potential situation. I tell them to act as if we are friends. So far so good.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

*RippGutt*: I've heard that security at some airports are using cell phones with the Uber/Lyft App. As soon as you end a trip and go back on line your car will be visible.....at the curb. Might want to get off the property before agreeing to "Go Back Online" after dropping off.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

AnimalCop said:


> Arrived Terminal B Rider got in...


How did you identify your passenger?


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> *RippGutt*: I've heard that security at some airports are using cell phones with the Uber/Lyft App. As soon as you end a trip and go back on line your car will be visible.....at the curb. Might want to get off the property before agreeing to "Go Back Online" after dropping off.


I don't go back online until I'm out of the airport. I remove my phone from the dash mount and hide it when I pull up at the airport, so they can't see it if they are looking in my vehicle. I end the trip as I drive off. I'm paranoid about getting a ticket so I try to be over cautious.


----------



## AnimalCop (Sep 13, 2014)

He never asked about passenger, he asked if I was a taxi or limo, I said no, Uber, if I lied it would have got worse. I had phone down out of sight.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

AnimalCop said:


> He never asked about passenger..


As you drove up to Terminal B....how did you figure out which person was your passenger?


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

AnimalCop said:


> He never asked about passenger, he asked if I was a taxi or limo, I said no, Uber, if I lied it would have got worse. I had phone down out of sight.


Did you have your uber trade dress sign in your windshield?


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm glad you guys are asking follow up question. A cop from out of the blue gave out three tickets. He must have a Uber/lyft radar type gun. SMH


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

AnimalCop said:


> He never asked about passenger, he asked if I was a taxi or limo, I said no, Uber, if I lied it would have got worse. I had phone down out of sight.


I'm curious ... If one simply does not answer their question(s); can they still write you tickets? And if the ride hasn't started, can't one say its a free ride (technically true)


----------



## jeffbjunior (Sep 11, 2014)

i work at ewr for united. i know some of the cops there. they are out to get us. be careful


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@RippGutt

https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-call-from-uber.4085/#post-43556

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ticketed-for-not-having-proper-plates.1314/

@Swed @big A


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> I'm curious ... If one simply does not answer their question(s); can they still write you tickets? And if the ride hasn't started, can't one say its a free ride (technically true)


Great questions. How can you get a ticket for giving a free ride? How can the cop prove you are charging for the ride?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Did you have your uber trade dress sign in your windshield?


In NJ, this would be suicide...
Will get tickets left and right...
Won't last a week with U showing...


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

AnimalCop said:


> Arrived Terminal B Rider got in, Cop comes over and asks for Lic Reg Insur, gave me 3 tickets.
> 
> So now what, I know Uber is going to cover them, but now I'm going to be gun shy to go back to airport.
> 
> ...


Was it Port Authority police or Newark TLC?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> Great questions. How can you get a ticket for giving a free ride? How can the cop prove you are charging for the ride?


Cop will give you tickets & LET YOU PROVE THAT YOU WEREN'T CHARGING FOR THE RIDE...
In court, at a later date...
Might impound your car too for being a smart-ass...


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I wrote Uber a few weeks back and this was their response.....

Ridesharing is a new and innovative form of transportation. We are talking with policymakers in NJ to educate them about this great new option.

If you receive fines or summons because of your use of the Uber 
app, please let us know right away so that we can assist you. We'll pay any fees associated with your use of the Uber app -- we have your back. So in the event of receiving a ticket, please send in a copy 
of those when you write in.

Please let me know if I can help with anything else.

Best,

*Uber Support*


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a couple of questions...
1) are you using a nj registered personal vehicle or was it a taxi or limo registration?
2) were you NY T&LC?
3) what were the tickets actually for?


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> Cop will give you tickets & LET YOU PROVE THAT YOU WEREN'T CHARGING FOR THE RIDE...
> In court, at a later date...
> Might impound your car too for being a smart-ass...


Cops can give tickets until the cows come home. Cops still have to prove guilt in a court of law. We have constitutional rights.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-call-from-uber.4085/#post-43556

https://uberpeople.net/threads/car-impounded-at-newark-airport-wednesday-night.4177/


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> I'm glad you guys are asking follow up question. A cop from out of the blue gave out three tickets. He must have a Uber/lyft radar type gun. SMH


Clearly the OP did something to get this cops attention. What he did might help the rest of us when/if we are in the same situation.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> I'm curious ... If one simply does not answer their question(s); can they still write you tickets?


 You are not obligated to answer a cops questions. You can tell him that you wish to remain silent and not answer questions or that you wish to have a lawyer present during questioning. Those are your rights. You do not have the right to lie to a cop. He DOES have the right to lie to you.

As @where's the beef? said in his post:


> Cop will give you tickets & LET YOU PROVE THAT YOU WEREN'T CHARGING FOR THE RIDE...
> In court, at a later date...
> Might impound your car too for being a smart-ass...





Uber Driver 007 said:


> And if the ride hasn't started, can't one say its a free ride (technically true)


Might be something that an attorney could use in court LATER....but I'm not sure that's going to help you at the curb. If Uber is going to pay your tickets....why piss off the cop enough to get him to impound your car by arguing at the curb? The OP had a passenger in his car....not much that you can do at that point (IMHO) except take your tickets.....and Uber on.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Clearly the OP did something to get this cops attention. What he did might help the rest of us when/if we are in the same situation.


Yeah, don't drop off pax in front of the cops.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> Yeah, don't drop off pax in front of the cops.


Certainly would be a good start. Along with NOT rolling down the passenger window and screaming at the passengers standing by the curb "Yo....any of you waiting for an illegal ride sharing car?"


----------



## AnimalCop (Sep 13, 2014)

It was Port Authority and I have NJ Personal Plates.
I sent the email to uber and they emailed me back in a few hours saying they will upgrade this email to the supervisors.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

AnimalCop said:


> It was Port Authority and I have NJ Personal Plates.
> I sent the email to uber and they emailed me back in a few hours saying they will upgrade this email to the supervisors.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.


They will have a lawyer to represent you and hopefully have the tickets reduced or dismissed and they will reimburse you for whatever the fine(s) are. Unfortunately they are against you and not Uber so you have to pay out of pocket, but you just take a pic of the receipt and email them and you will get the money back.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

dropping pax at EWR (newark airport) is not the ticketable offense, it is the picking up of said client in a non livery vehicle


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> I don't go back online until I'm out of the airport. I remove my phone from the dash mount and hide it when I pull up at the airport, so they can't see it if they are looking in my vehicle. I end the trip as I drive off. I'm paranoid about getting a ticket so I try to be over cautious.


In San Diego, you won't receive a request from Uber for a pickup at the airport unless you have a TCP/airport permit. Software automatically routes it now. This is not true for Lyft however.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Drivingmecrazy said:


> In San Diego, you won't receive a request from Uber for a pickup at the airport unless you have a TCP/airport permit. Software automatically routes it now. This is not true for Lyft however.


I am referring to dropping the pax off at the airport, not picking them up.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> Great questions. How can you get a ticket for giving a free ride? How can the cop prove you are charging for the ride?


This is like the "john" stings where a female officer dresses up as a hoe and propositions drivers curbside. If the john accepts her offer of "service" and a price is agreed then the dude gets busted. No sex has to take place.

The equivalent here is the driver accepting the ping from an airport customer. But the DA has to prove that the ping was accepted by the driver.

Cops can issue citations as much as they want; when they count is when the driver admits the charge and pays, or when a court finds him/her guilty.

The only way they can do this is by the DA subpoenaing Uber for the driver's records. Would they go to this much trouble if a driver contested the ticket and chose to go to court?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Drivingmecrazy said:


> In San Diego, you won't receive a request from Uber for a pickup at the airport unless you have a TCP/airport permit. Software automatically routes it now. This is not true for Lyft however.


Watch out for pings just outside SAN, particularly from the marine training base just north of the airport. I've had several pin drops there from "clever" pax who know there is no airport pickup and then phone you to say, "hey, I'm just leaving baggage claim now".

My response varies from "good for you" to ripping them a new one for wasting my time, dependent on my mood at the time.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Any über driver attempting an airport pickup is so ungodly stupid that I can only laugh as his car is towed away and he climbs into his $40 taxi-of-shame to the police impound lot. Their companies pay SHIT-TONS for the right to be there; our company is a fourteen year-old boy smashing trucks together.

A running joke at Silicon Valley VC meetings is for one guy to ask, about this or that new app, “Is it legal?”. To which the 17 year old CEO gleefully cackles, “No, not yet!”. Such as an app that steals free parking and sells it back to us at the market rate. Wish LA would have let those chuckle****s in so I could catch them and see them arrested.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Watch out for pings just outside SAN, particularly from the marine training base just north of the airport. I've had several pin drops there from "clever" pax who know there is no airport pickup and then phone you to say, "hey, I'm just leaving baggage claim now".
> 
> My response varies from "good for you" to ripping them a new one for wasting my time, dependent on my mood at the time.


"I'm at the spot indicated on my Uber app that appears right outside the airport. You have 5 minutes to show up before I cancel and then you'll have to call another Uber."


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> I'm curious ... If one simply does not answer their question(s); can they still write you tickets? And if the ride hasn't started, can't one say its a free ride (technically true)


Yes they can still ticket you..and its best to be honest and let uber pay the fines and not keep going back

If you do want to do pickups you can get commercial plates and pass the compliance process or you can break the rules and risk getting in more trouble


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

No wonder that it happens. Every story like that is only one conclusion- don't drive uber! It's tickets, hassle for little vanishing opportunity to made money. I glad I quit !


----------



## Ez-Russ (Oct 31, 2014)

Swed said:


> They will have a lawyer to represent you and hopefully have the tickets reduced or dismissed and they will reimburse you for whatever the fine(s) are. Unfortunately they are against you and not Uber so you have to pay out of pocket, but you just take a pic of the receipt and email them and you will get the money back.


Will Uber get you new personal insurance policy when your company drops you after being notified by the courts?


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

I use to live in nj, in ohio now where police have moved up cars for me to get a spot at the arrivals for me to park on the curb at the airport. What is the deal with police their? Like you doing drug deals or something, hate when you feel like someone or something is tryingn to bring you down, all your trying to do is make money legally. Haters from what I read on this. Call your client ever time, set up a role play. Say you met the client at a previous time and set up an arrangement to pick them up not using uber. Just because you want too. No money involved. Just like picking up a friend. Get off ap property and start it.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Pax in front for airport drop offs. Tell them to not say anything to the police if asked besides "I'm running late for my flight"
When picking up, call pax ASAP, find out terminal, level, and door, then ask them if they talked to any cops or taxi drivers. If they have, cancel. If not, tell them to sit in front and don't talk to any cops. Also, don't pick up 5 star passengers at the airport, they are new and may be cops doing a sting.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Pax in front for airport drop offs. Tell them to not say anything to the police if asked besides "I'm running late for my flight"
> When picking up, call pax ASAP, find out terminal, level, and door, then ask them if they talked to any cops or taxi drivers. If they have, cancel. If not, tell them to sit in front and don't talk to any cops. Also, don't pick up 5 star passengers at the airport, they are new and may be cops doing a sting.


That's like drug dealing 101 advice lol


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You are not obligated to answer a cops questions. You can tell him that you wish to remain silent and not answer questions or that you wish to have a lawyer present during questioning. Those are your rights. You do not have the right to lie to a cop. He DOES have the right to lie to you.
> 
> As @where's the beef? said in his post:
> Might be something that an attorney could use in court LATER....but I'm not sure that's going to help you at the curb. If Uber is going to pay your tickets....why piss off the cop enough to get him to impound your car by arguing at the curb? The OP had a passenger in his car....not much that you can do at that point (IMHO) except take your tickets.....and Uber on.


You can lie to a cop, you aren't under oath, only then is lying illegal. Turn phone screen off, act stupid and don't admit anything. The last 2 are true for anytime you speak to a cop. Ifnthey want to see your phone the answer is "you can with a warrant" they have no right to search your personal property. It is also a hassle for them to try and get a warrant and it wouldn't happen anyway without sufficient cause which picking someone up at an airport isn't enough.

Start or end the trip after you are already moving, not when stopped and they can see what you are doing.

I don't pick up at the airport but do a ton of drop offs.


----------

